# Added 'gutter' covers to my carpeted bunks



## DaleH (Aug 1, 2016)

*Got this idea =D> from Richg99! *

My bunks are positioned with the 2" by 4" horizontally, so I couldn't use the typical gutter covers he did. The stuff I got, donated for free from a neighbor, was an odd-angled 'U'-shape, where the sides of the 'U', if you will, have an extra bend in them.

I just used a simply C-clamp on each bunk end to temporarily hold the plastic/PVC/whatever in position, then just secured it with a few weather-roof siding screws and washers. 

Simple and works well! The 1000+ pound boat & motor easily slid off the trailer into the water, before I would have to muscle it off ... depending on the steepness of the ramp and tidal stage. Or resort to the 'tie off the bow line, reverse fast and BRAKE' to slide her off the carpeted bunks.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice work.

yeah, Rich99 is one of those discrete treasures the forum has. Although I want to see a video of him catching one of the stripers he's shown while fishing from his kayak. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Aug 17, 2016)

Here's another happy gutter owner. I stripped the carpeting off the bunks. I lightly champfered the sides of the 2x4's to fit the gutter channel. On launching, I stop the trailer before the hubs touch the water. Then , with a light boat, I slide to 16' boat off with a light jiggle to break the first grip and a push to the water. On recovery, the winch pulls the boat up over the first roller. I have a lot less salt water held against the hull than with carpeted bunks.


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 17, 2016)

Will these work with my trailer with 2" wide bunks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Aug 17, 2016)

Scott85 said:


> Will these work with my trailer with 2" wide bunks?


I think the _rectangular in cross-section_ vinyl gutter material might work for you better. Heck ... whatever's the cheapest, right?


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 17, 2016)

DaleH said:


> Scott85 said:
> 
> 
> > Will these work with my trailer with 2" wide bunks?
> ...


 thanks buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmaster27012 (Aug 18, 2016)

how good do the boats slide on the gutter covered bunks? i've got a couple ramps that i use that when the water gets low can be hard to load and have to hand crank right much. i just installed some new carpet covered non treated lumber bunks but I d/k how long they will last and always looking for better ideas. thanks


----------



## timsmcm (Aug 18, 2016)

Where do you get that material (gutter covers)? Never seen it around here.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 18, 2016)

timsmcm said:


> Where do you get that material (gutter covers)? Never seen it around here.


I see it at Home Depot or Lowes, the big box hardware stores.


----------



## driz (Oct 9, 2016)

Remember, if it won't line up with the desired contours of your bunks get out the heat gun or hair dryer. PVC and any of the soft plastics form nicely once you get them hot enough. Even an infrared drying lamp helps as does using a couple of hair dryers. You can massage it with a mallet to flatten out the sharp edges. As long as it is hot it won't crack. 
No worries about the wife bitchin because you ain't gonna tell here right [-X . If you toss her hair dryers in your tool box then things may get dangerous. [-o<


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 9, 2016)

timsmcm said:


> Where do you get that material (gutter covers)? Never seen it around here.


************************************************************

Tims; look at the pics again. Those aren't gutter "covers". They're regular gutters, but flipped upside down, being used as bunk covers. 
DaleH's word choice has you slightly confused.

Roger


----------



## richg99 (Oct 9, 2016)

Since my name has been brought up...and I've used the 3x4 *DOWNSPOUTS*, sliced horizontally, for a full season...I'd like to explain how I use them.

Launching...I have a verrrry long rope/painter on my boat. I tie one end to my trailer's winch tower and the other is on the bow of the boat. 

I release the bow strap carefully when the stern is over the water. 

My rope is so long that, after I back down the ramp, stop and BUMP the brake, the boat slides easily into the water. It glides way back and I step out of the vehicle; untie the rope and haul the boat to the dock. Too short of a rope/painter and the system doesn't work very well.

When recovering, the slipperiness of the PVC topper allows me to put less of the trailer into the water than before. Cranking the boat up is far easier than before.

The only issue that some have had (not me) is on a very steep ramp recovering can be hindered due to the boat sliding back down. If your ramps are that steep, one solution can be to only put the PVC on the lower half of the carpeted bunks.

Another solution is to keep the motor running until you latch the bow strap.

Hope this helps answer some questions.

richg99


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Dec 12, 2016)

Another happy user with a light 16' skiff. Easy on & off and secure on the road.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Dec 12, 2016)

I was happy to have them a few weeks ago. My engine crapped out and I couldn't use the trolling motor to get me onto the bunks. 

So, I floated the bow end up onto the far end of the bunks. I then had to hand-crank her all of the way up, on a fairly steep ramp, too. Without the slick surface of the gutter downspouts, there is NO WAY that I would have been able to put the boat on the trailer.

They work!

richg99


----------



## DaleH (Dec 12, 2016)

richg99 said:


> The only issue that some have had (not me) is on a very steep ramp recovering can be hindered due to the boat sliding back down. * If your ramps are that steep, one solution can be to only put the PVC on the lower half of the carpeted bunks.*


Why not the upper half? Thinking that if the ramps one uses has a pretty good grade to it, the stern of the boat floats the transom off the rear of the bunks, then you're dragging the boat's weight up the front part of the bunks, where the vinyl could be.

I guess there's no right or wrong way, but I - like you - just covered the entire bunks with them and like it that way. As is I don't pull off the safety chain until ready to launch her in anyway ...


----------



## richg99 (Dec 12, 2016)

Dale, you might be right. I've never, personally, had to do it. I just cover the entire thing. rich


----------



## Skunked again (Dec 13, 2016)

Didn't think of gutter upside down, good thought. I ripped a 4*4 pvc post sleeve in half lengthwise. Put them on the 2*4 bunks instead of carpet. I think I borrowed the idea from this site. The boat has yet to slide off the trailer when backing down the ramp.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just to clarify, I used gutter downspouts, sliced lengthwise.

Heck, anything will work as long as it is PVC or similar.

richg99


----------



## jeffh129 (Dec 25, 2016)

I just spray my carpreted bunks with "Liquid Roller " at the beginning of the season. Works great !


----------

